# Swappin' Tires



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I recently picked up a used Craftsman(AYP) DYT4000 mower with the HST, it has the 26HP Kohler engine and an 46" deck. Very happy with the mower, It has 20.00X8.00 tires on the rear which in itself isn't an issue but is the point of the post. 

I also have an slightly older Craftsman (AYP) mower that I've pretty well worn slap out except for the tires. The older mower has 20.00X10.00 rear tires. 


Just eyeballing it I think the tires and wheels will swap out. Is there any benefit to this other than slightly better ride on rough ground and a slight increase in travel speed?
Also would there be any problems with regards to the HST?

Thanks


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Shouldn't pose any problems for the HST, but they may rub on the fender deck. Do the swap on let us know...


----------

